
Electromagnetic fields cause fluorescent bulbs to glow - shrikant
http://www.doobybrain.com/2008/02/03/electromagnetic-fields-cause-fluorescent-bulbs-to-glow/
======
devmonk
But, do fluorescent bulbs cause electromagnetic fields to fade? Probably true
also, but how would you prove that?

